# Close account



## Usehernamegood (13 Jun 2015)

Hi, how do I close my account please?


----------



## Saluki (13 Jun 2015)

Usehernamegood said:


> Hi, how do I close my account please?


Sorry to see you go. Try a PM to one of the mods, they should be able to help you


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2015)

How about just not log in anymore?


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jun 2015)

Just take a wee break, then come back


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2015)

Or just ignore 'certain' persons.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jun 2015)

If you don't sign in then you have left, or at least I've never had a notification anywhere else from here.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2015)

Usehernamegood said:


> Hi, how do I close my account please?



To close your forum account simply sent me a PM via the forum conversation system (if you're logged in) or alternatively use the _Contact Us_ link (bottom right of every page).


----------

